# Global Domain Registration GmbH



## Maximiliano (6 September 2006)

Moin zusammen,

heute hat sich einer Firma 'Global Domain Registration GmbH' aus Hamburg gemeldet, sie hätte eine Anfrage, unsere .at, .org, ... etc. domains zu registrieren (wir haben nur .com und .de registriert) und wollten uns das 'Vorkaufsrecht' einräumen - Nachtigall ick hör Dir trapsen ...

Habe bereits andere Forenbeiträge im Internet zu dieser Firma gelesen, denke aber, dass das auch in dieses Forum gehört. [..........] Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand anders Erfahrungen gesammelt?

http://www.flashforum.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-207425.html

(Wenn falsche Kategorie, bitte moven)

Grüße,
Max

_Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (6 September 2006)

*AW: Global Domain Registration GmbH*

Wo ist das Problem? Ich nehme an, IHR seid gewerblich.

Die bieten euch an, euren Namen kostenpflichtig mit anderen Domainendungen zu verbinden, bevor es womöglich jemand anderes tut. Wenn eurem Marketing an den Domains gelegen ist, dann nehmt sie. Anderenfalls lässt sich (falls euer Name wirklich gut ist) ordentlich Traffic für andere Geschäftsleute generieren und ihr bleibt außen vor. Falls es ein geschützter Name ist, dann ist der nur umständlich über die Anwendung des Marken- und Urheberrechts zivil wieder zu ergattern. Warum aber schwierig, wenns auch einfach geht - kostet halt nur was.


----------



## KatzenHai (6 September 2006)

*AW: Global Domain Registration GmbH*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist das Problem? Ich nehme an, IHR seid gewerblich.


... soll was (?) sagen?

Auch die telefonische Kaltakquise gegenüber Gewerbetreibenden ist grundsätzlich mal gesetzeswidrig (UWG). Aus dieser Richtung könnte das also schon problematisch sein ...


----------



## Reducal (6 September 2006)

*AW: Global Domain Registration GmbH*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt - aber nur bei Gewerbetreibenden, oder? Mir schien, der Eingangsposter hat da aber noch mehr vermutet.

_
Man o man, bin ich heute geladen!_


----------



## coolman (15 September 2006)

*AW: Global Domain Registration GmbH*



Maximiliano schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand anders Erfahrungen gesammelt




Hallo zusammen,

hatte letzte Woche auch einen Anruf von besagter Firma mit gleichem Inhalt und gleichem Vorgehen (Druck machen mit: "da lauert schon ein anderer Interessent...).
Ich habe die Dame gebeten, mir doch bitte ein Angebot zuzusenden zwecks Prüfung. Zwei Tage später hatte ich ein Einschreiben von Fa. GDR auf dem Schreibtisch, Inhalt:

Eine Rechnung über 2x(mit + ohne Bindestrich im Namen!) 8 "Top-Level-Domain-Registrierungen(.com .net etc.) inkl. Verwaltungsaufwand" á 200,- Euro = 3.200,- Euro zzgl. Mwst.

Ich habe die Sache an unseren Einkauf weitergeleitet, der die Rechnung mit dem Vermerk, dass es hierzu keinen Auftrag gibt, zurückgesandt hat (auch per Einschreiben). Außer einem genervten Anruf der Telefonverkäuferin ist dann nichts mehr passiert...

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass sich das Ganze bei den o.a. Kursen auch lohnt, wenn nur wenige Angesprochene aus Unkenntnis oder Angst auf die Forderungen eingehen. Anscheinend schrammen solche Fimen immer gerade so am Rande der Legalität entlang, dass ihnen keiner das Handwerk legen kann, oder?


----------



## mcgallo (18 September 2006)

*AW: Global Domain Registration GmbH*

Moin zusammen,

ich bin auch aus Hamburg.

Wir hatten ebenfalls einen Anruf von dieser Firma.

Mir erklärte man das Folgende:

Es läge eine Anfrage aus Osteuropa vor (Weissrussland). Diese Firma stelle einen Antrag auf die Registrierung einer domain unter dem entsprechenden weissrussischen toplevel-domain-Kürzel (kennt jemand das weissrussische?).

Normalerweise würde nun die Fa. Global Domain Registration sofort diesen Auftrag bearbeiten, ABER der Chef habe Anweisung gegeben, das nicht zu tun, sondern die Inhaber der .de-Domain ausfindig zu machen und anzurufen, um sie vor dem Missbrauch des Namens mit der weissrussischen Toplevel-Domain zu bewahren.

Schließlich sei einem das schon mal selbst passiert und man hätte Unsummen in Anwälte etc. gesteckt, um die Pornoseiten unter dem eigenen Namen wieder loszuwerden.

Ihr müsst Euch also keine Sorgen machen, denn es handelt sich um *reine Nächstenliebe*!

Der Chef muss ja ganze Heerscharen mit dem Schutz seiner Nächsten bezahlen. Das nenne ich einen wahren Menschenfreund!

*DANKE, liebe Firma Global Domain Registration!!*

Euer mcgallo


----------



## mcgallo (18 September 2006)

*AW: Global Domain Registration GmbH*

Hallo coolman,

hieß Deine Verkäuferin auch "Frau K."?



cu 
mcgallo

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## coolman (18 September 2006)

*AW: Global Domain Registration GmbH*

Hallo mcgallo,

nö, das war laut Rechnungskopf eine Frau M. M.  (Typ unbedarftes Mäuschen mit samtiger Telefonstimme; die Firma residiert übrigens im Pinnasberg, und der liegt bekanntlich auf dem Kiez <schmunzel>)

greetings
coolman

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## perske (26 September 2006)

*AW: Global Domain Registration GmbH*

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung hier nicht. Wir wurden auch von der 
Global Domain Registration angerufen,
gleicher Ablauf wie bei euch. Letztendlich haben Sie uns doch nur darauf 
aufmerksam gemacht, daß einige
Domains mit unserem Namen frei wären und hierfür Anfragen gestellt 
wurden. Klar  hätten wir über unseren Provider selbst
registrieren können, haben wir aber nicht und hätten wir dann doch schon 
bei der
Planung der Site machen müssen. So kann ich doch nur froh sein, dass die 
Domains jetzt in unserem Besitz
sind(Wir betreiben einen Shop) und nicht von Anderen genutzt werden um 
Ihren Traffic zu generieren.

Da denke ich gehen doch so manche Telekommunikationsanbieter in unserem 
Lande um einiges aggressiver
und unseriöser vor um uns von bestehenden Verträgen zu ihnen zu locken 
und uns von der vermeintlich
bösen Konkurrenz zu befreien.


----------



## dvill (26 September 2006)

*AW: Global Domain Registration GmbH*



perske schrieb:


> ..., daß einige Domains mit unserem Namen frei wären und hierfür Anfragen gestellt wurden.


Verstehe ich nicht.

Was sind in dem Zusammenhang "Anfragen"?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## brikas33 (28 September 2006)

*AW: Global Domain Registration GmbH*

Hallo,
unsere Firma wurde auch angerufen und hat sich dort die Domains registrieren lassen. Wir sind sehr zufrieden mit dem Service der uns geboten wurde. Es ist jedem selbst überlassen ob er den Service in Anspruch nimmt oder nicht. Hätte unser Provider uns darauf aufmerksam gemacht hätten wir weitere Domains sicher schon direkt beim Aufbau der Homepage für uns registrieren lassen. Ein eventueller Rechtsstreit wäre für uns bestimmt teurer gewesen. Zumal die Kosten der Registrierung absetzbar sind.


----------



## dvill (28 September 2006)

*AW: Global Domain Registration GmbH*

Das passt ja gut.

Wie lautet denn die Webadresse und die ladungsfähige Anschrift für diese tolle Firma?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## jupp11 (28 September 2006)

*AW: Global Domain Registration GmbH*

ach, ein extra angeheuerter "Hurraposter" ....

hat das WWW abgesucht, nur um hier eine Lobeshymne abzulassen :scherzkeks:


----------



## coolman (28 September 2006)

*AW: Global Domain Registration GmbH*

Hallo brikas33,
merkst Du die Einschläge eigentlich noch?
Wir wollten diesen "Service" eben nicht in Anspruch nehmen und haben trotzdem die Rechnung 
per Einschreiben bekommen!!!
Wer die "Peanuts"-Gebühren gegen einen ev. Rechtsstreit aufrechnet gehört wohl eher in die 
gleiche Rubrik wie Fa. GDR...

Get lost!


----------

